# Richter & Winschermann



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

In my personal opinion there are two great performances of Brandenburg Concerts: Richter's with the Müncherner Bach-Orchester and Winschermann with Deutsche Bachsolisten. I tend to Winschermann. Which are your opinions?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This one:

http://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Bran...F8&qid=1355801304&sr=1-1&keywords=savall+bach

I Like Richter's, I like Savall's better.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Max Pommer and also Clark/Consort of London are those I like the most.

Other complete sets in my collection are Ristenpart, Richter, Karajan and Casals + the very boring Boyd Neel; Scherchen was rather pedestrian too.


----------

